# Pilotes Linux MSI Wind



## piercemac (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

Euh... tout d'abord je sais que je suis sur un forum consacré principalement aux Macs mais il me fallait un notebook. Et entre un Wind à 400 et un Macbook Air à 1700 la différence de prix est faramineuse. D'accord c'est un mac et on retrouve la qualité, mais faut pouvoir se le payer.
Quoi qu'il en soit je regrette cet achat. J'aurais du rester sous mac:rose:. Enfin, maintenant que c'est fait, je ne peux plus revenir dessus...


J'ai donc un Wind de MSI sous Windows. Je n'ai pas pu l'avoir sous le système qui m'intéresse (Linux) auprès de mon revendeur (la transaction ne s'est pas passée au mieux).
Je cherche donc les pilotes Linux pour le matériel du Wind. Ils ne sont pas distribués sur le site de MSI.



Liste materiel détaillée sauf pour le trackpad et la webcam : 
Catre graphique : mobile intel express chipset family
La fonction principale interressante que je voudrais pouvoir faire sous linux, c'est utiliser la combinaison Fn+F2 pour pouvoir switcher entre un grand écran extérieur, l'écran du portable ou les deux.

Carte son : Realtek high definition audio
L'entrée son n'est pas reconnue. Je ne peux pas utiliser les combinaisons Fn+F7 ou F8 ou F9 pour modifier les réglages volumes. A parament c'est une histoire de pilote là aussi et non un problème de réglage de raccourcis dans X.

Carte réseau : realtek rtl8102e family pci-e fast ethernet nic
Je met son nom juste pour infos. l'éthernet fonctionne avec tous les systèmes que j'ai pu tester sans pilote (pas étonnant, c'est un standard) même si un pilote est fourni avec Windows (qui n'est pas nécessaire là non plus).

Wifi : mini card wireless adapter pci 33 realtek
Bluetooth : RFCOMM (TOSHIBA)
Ils ne sont pas reconnus. Si vous connaissez un bon lgiciel sous linux en GUI pour gérer le sans fil faites moi le savoir. Je sais que le sans fil peut être un peut délicat à configurer sous linux.

TouchPad : reconnu comme souris PS2.
Histoire qu'il marche un peut mieux qu'avec le pilote générique.

WebCam intégrée : Non reconnue



L'idéal serait que je puisse obtenir une image .iso des deux disques recovery Linux. Donc si une personne qui habite dans les alentours de Marseille, Aix, Aubagne ou Avignon veut bien m'aider, elle peut me faire signe.  
Si vous savez où trouver les pilotes, cela sera déjà très bien !



Je donne quelques infos. sur le produit au passage. Elles pourront peut-être êtres utiles pour quelqu'un...   : 
Il est à préciser que le materiel du Wind marche en général très mal voire pas du tout sur beacoup de distributions Linux : Ubuntu et Kubuntu (évidement, ces deux là sont similaires), Knopix (Evinux), Fedora 9 (KDE et Gnome, comme pour Ubuntu et Kubuntu), Mandriva 2008.
La distribution qui marche la mieux est SUSE, pas très étonnant vu que la distribution Linux du Wind est dérivée de SUSE.

Le premier Wind que j'ai eu avait un système d'exploitation mal préinstallé, la webcam en panne et une touche qui marchait mal.
Retour en SAV. 15 jours pour l'échange standard. Pour la finition, elle laisse un peut à désirer (plus sur le deuxième que sur le premier d'ailleurs) : L'écran est mal retenu en position plié, les fils de liaison de l'écran sont visibles sans avoir à démonter quoi que ce soit et n'ont pas de gaine de protection. Le ventilateur fait un léger bruit, comme s'il touchait légèrement la coque. Il a un sous-pixel bleu mort. Dernier point inadmissible mais compte tenu du prix, je crois qu'il ne faudra attendre rien de plus au niveau de la qualité.  

Il est regrettable que le matériel soit spécifique et que le prix bas cache une baisse des contrôles de la qualité du produit vendu.



Si quelqu'un a des sources pour mes pilotes Linux, ou pour les cd recovery... Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2008)

piercemac a dit:


> Et entre un Wind à 400 et un Macbook Air à 1700 la différence de prix est faramineuse.



Et du côté du Refurb, tu aurais certainement trouvé des Macbooks pas trop cher (par Air, soit...) qui t'auraient évité ces problèmes.
Ok, la différence de prix, tout ça...
Mais là c'est un peu le bordel, non? Et ça vaut bien 300 euros de tranquillité.


Sinon, désolé, mais j'avoue que je sèche en dehors d'Ubuntu...


----------

